# Signature



## ladylore (Jul 24, 2008)

I am not sure where I found this one but I use it as my signature on an email account.


I've gone to find myself. If I return before I get back, please ask me to wait!


----------



## Gene53 (Jul 24, 2008)

Good one!


----------

